# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  How much does the Solidoodle cost?

## MasonGerald

Can anyone provide me with information on pricing for the Solidoodle.  Also is it open source?

Mason

----------


## DerekPeterson

That can easily be found on their website.  

3rd Generation Printer is $799
2nd Generation is $499
Filament runes about $43 for a 2lb spool

----------


## DrLuigi

Well all you asked here could have been easly been answered by Google and Solidoodle there website,

But ye its at the moment all open source material.

Also you don't need to buy fillement from them, i aint sure at the moment what diameter fillement there are running but if its 1.7 any 1.7 would do (or 3.0)

----------


## Eddie

Yep, actually a very reasonable price for a quality 3D Printer.

----------


## DrLuigi

Ye, Its a nice price, even for a Kit it would still be a nice price, but this is even assembled,

Oh well i am kinda fan for Kits when you are new, so you know your printer and whats inside,
I bet alot of users that bought a makerbot actualy don't even know that alot about it.

Did hear that you have to fix a few thing when you got it at your home, A few things that they didnt realy assemble that well.

If you have a few extra dollars i would probably say you should buy a Ultimaker,
If not a solidoodle will be great! But a Ultimaker would be a nice upgrade ^^

----------

